# Growing Grapes in East Tennessee



## agaric1 (May 26, 2016)

Hi, I am new here but not new to growing grapes. I have gotten grapes for about four years off of my vines (first year was not very significant though). I have 3 Concords, 2 Syrahs (1 is kinda iffy), 2 brand new Muscadines, a Canadice, a Suffolk, and a white grape vine.
I have done VERY well last few years in the winemaking dept. with 7 carboys (and could still use a few more).
I guess I would like to ask if there is anyone growing some similar grapes anywhere near my area? I would like to ask about advice for a few problems. 
1. Black rot: I have had to throw away about 1/3 of my grapes due to this problem. Tried captan fungicide without much help. It is hot, humid, and quite rainy at times here in TN so I tried to keep it on the grapes without over doing it too much. I apply it with water with a sprayer. Sometimes I would wonder if this was not doing more harm than good though? ***ALSO, I was wondering if there would be any good time to try thinning out most of the leaves to provide air and light to fight the fungus? My vines are kinda thick with leaves so I thought about this option.
**The rot is mostly with the Concords, Canadice, and Suffolk. Not had any grapes from the others yet.

2. Birds: Is there any better option than nets? I am spending about $100 on nets, and more this year probably. I already tried those fake owls so forget that.

Anyway, I was just hoping for advice.
Thanks 
Jason


----------



## havlikn (May 26, 2016)

You can try mancozeb (manzate). If you are only using a hand sprayer it's hard to get really good penetration with the spray. I would also make sure that every year you are removing your mummies to prevent black rot from spreading. 

Nets are the best way to keep the birds at bay. You could get a noise cannon but that can get annoying.


----------



## dwhill40 (May 26, 2016)

Prune the vines brutally when dormant. 

Spray a dormant spray like copper of lime/sulfer prior to budbreak.

Keep the ground under the vine clean. I use a hoe or round up. 

Remove any wind or sun obstructions near the vines.

Youtube leaf pulling and shoot thinning to learn how and when to open up the canopy. I keep the fruit zone clean of small leaves and sucker shoots starting early.

Look here for a real deal commercial spray schedule http://www.virginiafruit.ento.vt.edu/SprayGuide/GrapePrebloom.html

Mancozeb works and is one of the cheaper choices. A myclobutanil product will work and is a little more pricey. The strobilurins work great but are expensive. I have alternated all three every two weeks this year and eradicated black rot.

Good luck and Roll Tide.


----------



## agaric1 (May 28, 2016)

Ok, so I will give the mancozeb a try. 
I also think I will try clearing out most of the leaves. 
And I guess I am stuck with expensive nets.
Thanks


----------

